
Deep Translate – cheap alternative to Google Translate - gotzmann
https://www.deeptranslate.net/
======
gotzmann
And the pricing is here:

[https://rapidapi.com/gatzuma/api/deep-
translate1/pricing](https://rapidapi.com/gatzuma/api/deep-translate1/pricing)

